# Farm drainage pics



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12118618_1080202978659080_5281248054014741869_n.jpg?oh=4a6fe6dce8178c2be41c5689100cff78&oe=56991348

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12122446_1080188711993840_7419395643480470341_n.jpg?oh=0d70359167d1ac3dde304efff0b7d130&oe=569A41A3

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12106780_1080145955331449_8347459453113879876_n.jpg?oh=178698b80094ccd9109bac1516971ca6&oe=56CF1C6A


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12088228_1080188748660503_3213533956889603611_n.jpg?oh=a13b030d713c05bd846014701e99036c&oe=56936C52

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/12107822_1080188768660501_3544094505564456193_n.jpg?oh=38db3e3c2eda719c1ee181830f47c216&oe=5693A91D


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12106780_1080145955331449_8347459453113879876_n.jpg?oh=178698b80094ccd9109bac1516971ca6&oe=56CF1C6A

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/12107822_1080188768660501_3544094505564456193_n.jpg?oh=38db3e3c2eda719c1ee181830f47c216&oe=5693A91D

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12122446_1080188711993840_7419395643480470341_n.jpg?oh=f95c8a2de2d9d2d5e3193b616e460eff&oe=56C1CEA3


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Or you can see them on my FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/cy.eisele

I wish Hay Talk was as easy to post pics to as FB


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's some good looking soil.........


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Glad I am not paying that bill.

I have put a bunch of lines in on some low ground. The problem I have is the lines will help dry down underground but my clay soil still holds the rainwater on the surface. The clay ground is that tight the rain wont go down through the ground...How do you solve that? Its not compaction, its just clay...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I see that you have started that cheap little project that you had mentioned to me earlier this fall.  Dawg, is right, that soil sure is pretty. Be hard to shoot crows off the ground there.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> Glad I am not paying that bill.
> I have put a bunch of lines in on some low ground. The problem I have is the lines will help dry down underground but my clay soil still holds the rainwater on the surface. The clay ground is that tight the rain wont go down through the ground...How do you solve that? Its not compaction, its just clay...


Depends on the type of clay you have.I have yellow clay that does have some grit mixed in with it and it drains well.Tighter clays are spaced closer together and shallower.

Mine are spaced 80' with a min of 4' to top of tile.Most is 4-4.5 but some maybe 6' or more to get grade.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

WOW!

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Friend of mine with a plane is going to try to get a pic from his plane.Should be a cool pic.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It works almost the same as fb on my computer,

1. click the more reply options below the post,

2. click choose file and browse your computer or phone for the picture and pick it,

3. click attach this file, it will upload and shows up below the post you are writing,

4. move the cursor to where you want it to show up in your post and click the add to post button.



swmnhay said:


> Or you can see them on my FB page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cy.eisele
> 
> I wish Hay Talk was as easy to post pics to as FB


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

1. Heck of a tile plow.

2. Heck of a silage pile in the background (I think).

3. Where are the trees?  If you ever import them southern menace deer and bonus tags, I can drive that far....

Nice looking pics.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> Glad I am not paying that bill.
> 
> I have put a bunch of lines in on some low ground. The problem I have is the lines will help dry down underground but my clay soil still holds the rainwater on the surface. The clay ground is that tight the rain wont go down through the ground...How do you solve that? Its not compaction, its just clay...


Need closer spacings at a shallower depth, however the shallower you go the less area each one drains so then they need to be even closer.

You've described our soils exactly, no-till has eliminated a lot of problems like that. Soil will form natural water channels eventually as will roots from the plants and earthworms, tillage destroys those channels every year.

Have 20 acres down the road, the owners jackass kids mudded the whole south half up with their pickups and gator, had to work it this spring, the worked half yielded half what the other half did that's been no-tilled for 7 years now.

Hell of a good guy, didn't charge us rent on that half this year, charged his kids for the lost rent instead. Former marine that puts up with exactly zero bullshit.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> It works almost the same as fb on my computer,
> 
> 1. click the more reply options below the post,
> 2. click choose file and browse your computer or phone for the picture and pick it,
> ...


On mine it always says file to big
I can send it to photobucket and then back to haytalk and it works but PIA


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> 1. Heck of a tile plow.
> 
> 2. Heck of a silage pile in the background (I think).
> 
> ...


1.It's a Inter Drain tile plow.GPS controlled.Close to 1M for a new one.

2.If you look close there is a smaller pile that has more tires on it that is corn silage around 10,000 ton in that pile.And there is another silage pile in the field of 4000?? ton.And the bigger pile behind with less tires on it ground high moisture corn.Close to 1M bu.
3.Not to many trees here,windbreaks around the yards mainly.

Stupid,idiot,morononic DNR thinks we don't have enough deer here.Bucks only this yr.No doe tags.Only seen 10 on way home tonight and hit breaks twice.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> It works almost the same as fb on my computer,
> 
> 1. click the more reply options below the post,
> 2. click choose file and browse your computer or phone for the picture and pick it,
> ...


This is what I get

Error This file was too big to upload


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Just curious what the average cost per acre is to tile? We don't see that in this part of the world.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Just curious what the average cost per acre is to tile? We don't see that in this part of the world.


For us its just the cost of tile and our time to run the trencher, gets a lot cheaper if you buy at least a semi load at a time of maxi coils. 4" tile on the proper spacings will drain a lot of ground pretty cheap. We already have mains, just need a lot more laterals. Years ago got set up as a dealer for both Fratco and Baughman tile.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> This is what I get
> 
> Error This file was too big to upload


I get the exact same message unless I turn the resolution on the iPhone way down. I don't think I can even turn my Canon down that far.

Not quite as convenient as Facebook, but you can create albums on Photobucket and link the whole album thru one copy and paste.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Depends on the type of clay you have.I have yellow clay that does have some grit mixed in with it and it drains well.Tighter clays are spaced closer together and shallower.
> 
> Mine are spaced 80' with a min of 4' to top of tile.Most is 4-4.5 but some maybe 6' or more to get grade.


Last one we did for $800 I hired the local contractor to come out and dig thru the hilltop with a rather large excavator, think that tile is about 13' foot deep to get thru the high spot so we could drain the low spot. The glaciers weren't very kind to us in some areas around here.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Just curious what the average cost per acre is to tile? We don't see that in this part of the world.


estimated at $600 per acre.

Project includes a main to hook up 2 neighbors above and 1 below to get a good outlet for all.5000' main is about 60k


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow. I know the rest of you have it figured out better and sharper pencils than me.

But I am reminded of a t shirt:

Farming. The world's most expensive hobby.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Wow. I know the rest of you have it figured out better and sharper pencils than me.
> But I am reminded of a t shirt:
> Farming. The world's most expensive hobby.


Return on investment for tile here is very good especially on a wet farm.On a yr with a wet spring pretty common to see 25-50 bu hit on yield.Pretty common to figure it will pay for itself in 5 yrs.

So buy more land and get 3% return or tile what I have and get 20% return?

And Tileing is tax deductible.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

On one of my rentals we added a LOT of tile, this is the one I deeded to hire an excavator to get it deep enough thru a high spot, without the tile we added and as wet as it was this year, I'd been lucky if half the crop was there now. We did all the trenching and supplied the tile, signed a seven year lease for less than I was paying before tile to cover the cost of installation, price will be examined when the next 5 year lease is signed.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/v/t1.0-9/12106803_1081911178488260_7750025208246631535_n.jpg?oh=814d0fe0f9704eaa8744007e2dad55cf&oe=56BFD331

Pics from plane.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/v/t1.0-9/12106803_1081911178488260_7750025208246631535_n.jpg?oh=814d0fe0f9704eaa8744007e2dad55cf&oe=56BFD331
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/v/t1.0-9/12088571_1081911335154911_6304561392116676987_n.jpg?oh=9544bdeab4fc1aad1b90276a8b329b77&oe=56C30783
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12118937_1081911431821568_7799979094997954305_n.jpg?oh=4e0e74e01d907d1c84f3f7c095d38e72&oe=56CA9A68
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/12079320_1081911465154898_1135860754520982780_n.jpg?oh=0f05347b580b75227bb7e0eb54f2c5af&oe=56CCA8A1
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12122921_1081911491821562_6995821620496540611_n.jpg?oh=2b6ab41509495b07f7fef3ec1f40eaa7&oe=56CD0B75
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/549428_1081911561821555_8817192146207019442_n.jpg?oh=00d4a06efe97b944af6e98198b83dace&oe=5689A156
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/12096348_1081911645154880_1907872353045405276_n.jpg?oh=c3d3801decac6300a2ffe5289475a20f&oe=56C3CFAB
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/v/t1.0-9/12106803_1081911178488260_7750025208246631535_n.jpg?oh=814d0fe0f9704eaa8744007e2dad55cf&oe=56BFD331


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Or go here




__ https://www.facebook.com/cy.eisele/posts/1081912088488169


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very impressive Cy....as flat as that country is, I see why you fellas get so po'ed over a gopher mound!

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Impressive indeed!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Still got a few days work left on the project.Had a chance to go up in the plane sunday morning to get pics so jumped on that.Going under the RR tracks now with a main to get better outlet.24" pipe on the bottom end.

Kinda ass backwards but I had my permits and had to wait few days for permit below me.Wetland determination,blah,blah,blah.Permit to go under rail road,fibre optics cable.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

How do they have to go under the tracks Cy, auger and black iron pipe?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> How do they have to go under the tracks Cy, auger and black iron pipe?


there is a bridge trellis there.Back hoe from each side will reach they said.

They do have to bore under the highway on the top end for neighbor to connect.I think they use PVC pipe,heavier stuff going under the road and under the RR bridge also.


----------

